# ~DS ARCHERY ~ MARCH 25th



## elsberryshooter (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope to see everyone at our next shoot !!! 
		                2012 
                             3D ARCHERY SHOOTS
		           3584 Hwy 113 N    
		         Temple , GA   30179

DATES
*JANUARY 22nd*
*FEBUARY 12th*
MARCH 25th
APRIL 1st
MAY 6th
JUNE 17th
JULY 15th
AUGUST 26th
 ALL  ASA  class will be recognized 
 Sign in times for Registration is 9AM -3PM 	
$10.00 Fun Shoot 
 $20.00 Money shoot 
50% Payback 
WE are located approx. 7 miles north of I-20 at exit 19

Danny   770-815-8667				

Sherri   770-367-5682			 	
Hot Dog ,Chips, Drinks
Homemade Biscuits 	
Sponsors
 By:  Treetop Archery    Carrollton, GA 770-836-8891  
        Tall Tines Taxidermy  Bremen, GA 770-500-9695
         State Farm –John Gantt Dallas, GA 770-445-2237


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 15, 2012)

Only one more week for some 3D foam action


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 17, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking forward to it...should be able to make this one.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't forget we will have 2 shoots back to back . March 25th and April 1st .  We had to do this in order to get one in for April . Hope to see all the the fellow archers there ...


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking like we are going to have some great weather on sunday !!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 20, 2012)

Time to kill foam D-S style


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 20, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Time to kill foam D-S style



Ya gotta hit it to kill it.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 21, 2012)

Jim .... Your only suppose to close one EYE when shooting ... Not both EYE's


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ready for some 3D!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Danny, but why wait till now to tell me?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 21, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Thanks Danny, but why wait till now to tell me?



Because its been alot of fun up to this point.


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 21, 2012)

The fun part is what its all about, I hope everybody remembers that when I learn to shoot


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 21, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> The fun part is what its all about, I hope everybody remembers that when I learn to shoot



I think you well on your way.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> The fun part is what its all about, I hope everybody remembers that when I learn to shoot



Ok, get off the little bus and learn something,,,, You'll be fine just don't try so hard, and I'll be glad to see you be Chuck ,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Mar 22, 2012)

bump


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 22, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Ok, get off the little bus and learn something,,,, You'll be fine just don't try so hard, and I'll be glad to see you be Chuck ,,,



Surely you want put him in that class .


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 23, 2012)

Jim.. make sure you get your glasses all cleaned up


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 24, 2012)

For the cause goin out to sit it up, everyone get y'all a turkey this mourning then come on out and shoot some foam tomorrow .


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 24, 2012)

we will be there fly the colors lol the hole family is shooting!!!


----------



## Big John (Mar 24, 2012)

K45 Here We come.......


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 25, 2012)

On the way, ready to kill some foam


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a good time! Good course! Didn't shoot all that great fighting the wind, but hey, that's part of it. 

See yall again!


----------



## Big John (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a blast.. Wind and putting up with this guy I shot with


----------



## KillZone (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent range set up, shot good and had alot of fun,  thanx guys. U posting scores tonight?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the scores posted on a NEW threade


----------



## secondseason (Mar 27, 2012)

you guys take your problems to pm's  the airing of them is not permitted on the open forum.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 27, 2012)

Again, this forum & this thread in particular is not the platform to express your displeasure.


----------

